# IBS Self Help Group Witnessing Explosive Growth for its Irritable Bowel Syndrome Webs



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Jeff thanks for all you do.







http://www.prweb.com/releases/2000/prweb18092.htm IBS Self Help Group Witnessing Explosive Growth for its Irritable Bowel Syndrome Website and Bulletin Board Website Page Views Grow 105% TORONTO, Ontario, The Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self Help Group, (www.ibsgroup.org), announced today that monthly page views (impressions) of its entire website have increased 105% from 252,954 to 519,445 page views for the period April 1, 2000 until August 31, 2000 as measured by reports generated by WebTrendsï¿½. Hits for the entire site have increased 127% from 977,846 to 2,221,541 on a monthly basis for the same period. Average Visitor Session Length remained constantat 17.25 minutes for the period. "We are appealing to an even wider audience by continuing to provide a forum for accurate and relevant information on irritable bowel syndrome and other functional conditions," said Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder of the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group. The IBS Self Help Group is the premier internet self help health site about Irritable Bowel Syndrome, with more than 200,000 Bulletin Board member postings about the functional gastrointestinal disorder Irritable Bowel Syndrome and largest provider of health related information for sufferers of IBS. In August, the IBS Self Help Group announced a partnership with Parkview Publishing (www.parkviewpub.com) to refer visitors to the IBS Bulletin Board at IBS Self Help Group. About the Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group: The IBS Self Help Group (www.ibsgroup.org), formed in 1987, is in support of those who suffer from IBS, those who are looking for support for someone who has IBS, and medical professionals who want to learn more about IBS. The IBS website was launched in May 1995. The IBS Self Help Group website provides access to bulletin and chat boards, book list and store, medication listing, clinical study listings and helpful information. All revenues from sponsorship, affiliation and donations go directly to funding the activities of the IBS Self Help Group. The IBS Group has several sponsors which assist in supporting the group's activities. Sponsorship information is available at http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/sponsor.html ### Contact: Jeffrey Roberts, President and Founder ibs###ibsgroup.org Contact Information: Company Name: Irritable Bowel Syndrome (IBS) Self Help Group REF URL: http://www.ibsgroup.org POSTED: Tuesday, September 12, 2000 RELEASE NUMBER: 18092 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ [This message has been edited by Jeffrey Roberts (edited 09-15-2000).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)




----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

This is great!





















Thanks Jeff for putting it all together. Also thanks Eric for all of your help and support and all of the work that you do for us.





















------------------Nancy


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2000)

WOOHOO!!! I feel so proud







------------------debbie g


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Cool!







Well done Jeff. It certainly seems that there have been a lot of new members around the last few months.


----------



## Delta (Aug 17, 2000)

Hey I'm one of the new members... should I take a bow?







And am I the only one that finds the term "explosive growth" extremely appropriate?







[This message has been edited by Delta (edited 09-15-2000).]


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I read this article this morning on the opening page of the BB. Congratulations, Jeff!







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

This board is helping SOOOOO many people. The growth is fantastic. So is Jeff!


----------



## luckylou (Sep 22, 1999)

Congratulations Jeff. You should receive the Governer General's award for all the work you have done for this BB. Thank's for the post Eric and all the great info you post. This BB is a wealth of good info.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2000)

Thank you Jeff so VERY much for this board.







It is the best thing that has ever happened since I have had IBS. Also thanks to that handsome Eric and all of his input and great homepage, and to Jean G. who has a wealth of information to pass our way. A special thank you to everyone, too many to mention, that keep us smiling and informed. You guys amd gals know who that is. One just ate too much yogurt last week I think! THANKS A MILLION ZILLION BUCKETS OF THANKS!







[This message has been edited by trishb (edited 09-15-2000).]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Eric - you beat me to it!Thanks everyone. Couldn't have done it without all your support.Jeff


----------



## Dolphinlady (Nov 5, 1999)

Yeah, baby!!!! Good going, J.R. Thanks a million!!!!Delta, I'm with you . . . I almost bust a gut when I saw the title.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Oh, you liked that title.







My motto is to have fun at everything you do!J*


----------

